# what are going rates for sub contracting fees



## daniellez86 (Nov 3, 2008)

Starting my own business, doing subcontracting for private offices, trying to get a brochure done up and would like to know what are suitable contracting fees. Mainly Internal Med, Nuerology, Gastro, and Urologist. thanks


----------

